# Interference with wireless signal



## Poimen (Mar 31, 2008)

So as the crow flies I live about 5 minutes from an international airport (yeah we actually have those in Canada). 

Anyways my wireless internet signal keeps going in and out. Is it possible that the radio or radar signals from the airplanes and airport would interfere?

I know it is not my telephone since the former is far enough way and I don't own a microwave.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 31, 2008)

joshua said:


> It's a government cover up, Rev. They're after you!



They are only one of my many adversaries:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/harlem-globetrotters-bummer-26593/#post324650


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2008)

How is it your phone is far enough away and the airport is not?

What is the freq of the wireless hub 2.4 or 5.8? a, b, g, n?

What channel is it set to?

10 tips for improving your wireless network


----------



## Poimen (Mar 31, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> How is it your phone is far enough away and the airport is not?
> 
> What is the freq of the wireless hub 2.4 or 5.8? a, b, g, n?
> 
> ...



The phone is never a problem unless I phone somebody or someone calls me when I am near the computer. It's a 2.4 but I don't know the channel.

The planes fly right over my house so maybe their radio chatter interferes with my wireless signal? Just a thought...

I'll check out the link; thank you.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2008)

If the phone _ever_ interferes - it is most likely your problem.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2008)

You mentioned an airport but you didn't mention whether or not you live next door to somebody who might have a Wireless router. Usually interference is caused by somebody setting their router to the exact same channel as yours. Every router I've ever used is set to Channel 6 by default.

Turn off your router and turn on your notebook and do a search for any wireless signals in your home. If you find any, check the Properties of the signal(s) to determine what channel your neighbors are using. Once you've figured out what channels are in use, log into your own router and set your channel appropriately. Do ensure you enable some sort of encyption for wireless and set your router password to something different while you're at it.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 31, 2008)

I remember, back in the olden times, when "wireless" meant "radio". Maybe I need to take another look at my birth certificate...


----------



## Poimen (Mar 31, 2008)

No one lives remotely close enough to interfere with my signal. 

Is it possible for a phone to interfere with the signal just by being plugged in or do you have to receive or make a call?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe some phones may transmit a signal or beacon even when not on a call.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2008)

Why don't you try watching your signal strength and then unplug the phone to see if it works?

Also, you can try different channels and see if there are fewer problems.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd ditch the phone and get a 900mhz...occam's razor


----------

